# Independence Day: Resurgence



## ralf (13 Dicembre 2015)

E' stato pubblicato online il primo trailer di Independence Day Resurgence, ovvero il sequel di Independence Day, film uscito nel 2006, con la regia fi Roland Emmerich.
Nel cast di Independence Day: Resurgence ci saranno anche Bill Pullman, Liam Hemsworth, Jessie Usher, Charlotte Gainsbourg e Maika Monroe, mentre Will Smith non tornerà nei panni del protagonista.

Quando uscirà nei cinema italiani Independence Day: Resurgence? 

Il film uscirà il prossimo *24 giugno 2016*.

Video trailer qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## ralf (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ecco il trailer :






Hype a mille


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Dicembre 2015)

Il primo mi era piaciuto ai suoi tempi. Vediamo che tirano fuori


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2015)

Dai! 

Il primo stupendo! [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]


----------



## TheZio (13 Dicembre 2015)

A Hollywood sfornano sempre idee nuove e innovative...
Qualcuno ha finito l'immaginazione...


----------



## Snake (13 Dicembre 2015)

Che Indipendence Day è senza Will Smith?


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Per quelli della mia generazione è quasi un dovere morale vederlo..speriamo sia fatto bene e abbia una sua originalità, non mi piace quando nei seguiti ci buttano dentro elementi scopiazzati palesemente dal primo per strizzare l'occhio al pubblico..


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dai!
> 
> Il primo stupendo! [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]



La bomba atomica in faccia all'alieno


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2016)

Visto. Un pò deludente. E ci sarà anche il 3...


----------



## Doctore (19 Agosto 2016)

Deludente.


----------



## Miro (19 Agosto 2016)

Devo dire la verità, a me è piaciuto  non è "epico" come il primo Indipendence Day ma, se si chiude un occhio su alcune scenette idiote da tipico film americano, per il resto si lascia vedere.


----------

